# Is a winter grill cover available for the diesel yet?



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Highly unlikely. Best to ask one of the local Babas to knit you one or something.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

is it all stop and go or?

i got plenty of heat in same temps on the highway

or are your shutters stuck open?

theres a 10km 8% downhill on my commute that in previous cars i lose my heat, not this car


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Ryan td said:


> I live in northern canada where temps have been consistently below -40! Most time on my 1 hour commute my temp needle doesn't leave the low point! Any ideas if there is a grill cover out there made to fit??
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


how is your diesel starting in that temp.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Highly unlikely. Best to ask one of the local Babas to knit you one or something.


I used to use a piece of cardboard in front of the radiator in my old '77 VW Rabbit diesel - LOL.


----------



## Ryan td (Oct 11, 2013)

My commute is all highway, with the exception of the last 5-7 minutes! My duramax stays very warm during the same commute, I always use my winter grill cover for the truck!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

Get some screen for a screen door from the local hardware store and place it front. It blocks a surprising amount of wind but still allows some flow, try holding one in front of your face with a fan blowing if you don't believe me. Just remember to remove it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I assume you're looking to cover part of the upper grill since the shutters in the lower grill will stay closed until the car needs the additional cooling air.


----------



## Ryan td (Oct 11, 2013)

Yes I'm looking to cover the upper grill, I know I could get something to cover it for the time being, I'm just thinking of this car is going to remain in production someone should make one like the ones they make for the duramax


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Ryan td said:


> I live in northern canada where temps have been consistently below -40! Most time on my 1 hour commute my temp needle doesn't leave the low point! Any ideas if there is a grill cover out there made to fit??
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Try using the manual shifter to increase the RPMs. What you lose by higher RPMS you will probably gain by more efficiency.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I've thought about trying a thin piece of lexon behind the grill with holes drilled and zip tying it somehow to honeycomb structure if I get really bored  I'm off for a couple months from work this time of year so things like worrying about grill covers on the front of my 25k car can become priority lol.

The cool thing is with the active shutters on the bottom (assuming they're not malfunctioning), if you ran into a scenario where the car got warm they could open up assuming engine temperatures are part of their control. What's the verdict? Are the active shutters opened and closed based on engine temp as one of the factors?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I've thought about trying a thin piece of lexon behind the grill with holes drilled and zip tying it somehow to honeycomb structure if I get really bored  I'm off for a couple months from work this time of year so things like worrying about grill covers on the front of my 25k car can become priority lol.
> 
> The cool thing is with the active shutters on the bottom (assuming they're not malfunctioning), if you ran into a scenario where the car got warm they could open up assuming engine temperatures are part of their control. What's the verdict? Are the active shutters opened and closed based on engine temp as one of the factors?


The problem with mounting something behind the grill is getting the grill off. You need to take the bumper off to accomplish that unless I'm mistaken.

The lower grille shutters do operate based on engine temperature as one of the variables. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The problem with mounting something behind the grill is getting the grill off. You need to take the bumper off to accomplish that unless I'm mistaken.
> 
> The lower grille shutters do operate based on engine temperature as one of the variables.
> 
> Sent from mobile.


Thanks for the info, I didn't look closely yet. Just visualized it thinking I could sneak something in there.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Reviving an old thread. 

So I have noticed with colder weather now the norm, that my CTD takes a long time to get up to operating temperature if it makes it there at all. From -20F on it does not even get to its "normal" temperature. It is working so hard to keep the cabin warm, which it does quite well. However, the low operating temps are hurting MPG and decreases engine oil life.

I looked into a few options for a winter front but the area between the inside of the grille and the radiator is quite difficult to access. I decided to go with a quick and easy fix as it is only to be used for a few months in the winter. I made a cut out from some Coroplast I had lying around and affixed it to the front of my grill with strong zip ties. 









So far I am very impressed with the results, the car warms up to operating temperature much faster. I am still not sure how warm is too warm to run with this in place, we have not been above 10F since installation and the engine temps are fine. I may have to add a couple small holes to make it more versatile in warmer weather. I don't think I would bother with this type of mod unless you are in an area where temperatures are regularly below 0F as above this the engine seems to have no trouble warming up and you could risk overheating if the weather is too warm.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Props for comming up with something - but that colour contrast will probably fade in the snow and salt. 

What about using some black landscaping fabric? That stuff is pretty tough and may better blend in to the surrounding grille.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Props for comming up with something - but that colour contrast will probably fade in the snow and salt.
> 
> What about using some black landscaping fabric? That stuff is pretty tough and may better blend in to the surrounding grille.


I was thinking about painting it black if it works, I may still have to add holes to give a bit more air flow. I want something that will be safe to run in up to 45F weather. By the time we get that warm it should be safe to remove for the year. I don't know if the landscaping fabric would hold on as well to the front of the grille? It may work on the inside, I just didn't want to hassle with taking the car apart to put in a temporary item.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> Reviving an old thread.
> 
> So I have noticed with colder weather now the norm, that my CTD takes a long time to get up to operating temperature if it makes it there at all. From -20F on it does not even get to its "normal" temperature.


get your car checked

at colder than that my car is temp correct in 12km or less with no mods

EDIT-- cold started this am -26f.....16km temp was perfect, but last 2km car lost one 'tick' of temp as i was slowing/coasting


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

A couple strips of masking tape works well too. Get the good stuff so it doesn't leave a sticky residue. We left an opening so it does get some air but closing 5 inches of grill did the trick for us


----------



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> I looked into a few options for a winter front but the area between the inside of the grille and the radiator is quite difficult to access. I decided to go with a quick and easy fix as it is only to be used for a few months in the winter. I made a cut out from some Coroplast I had lying around and affixed it to the front of my grill with strong zip ties.
> View attachment 128609


I am having the same problem. I can be driving for a half hour before the car reaches normal temp. I was thinking of the same thing but cutting a clear piece of plexi-glass to fit and mounting it. Just got to remember to keep an eye on that temp gauge. Don't need no roasted Cruze engines now...


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

With the ECO and Diesel Cruze the lower power shudders should open if the car gets to warm so it should not be a problem even in milder weather. Just don't leave it on all summer! As for the other Cruze models I would think you will have to also block off the lower grille to keep the cold out and be more a bit more mindful of the temp gauge as to not risk overheating.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I made an upper grill cover to compliment my lower grill cover last week. It has helped significantly with the zero degree weather, and up to the low 20s, the car has no issue keeping cool, but being tuned helps I think.

Will have to throw a pic up next time I'm on the computer. Like my lower cover, it's a piece of mudflap rubber material with lag bolts/washers holding it from the front. Doesn't look any different other than the bolts showing.


Sent from my awesome iPhone


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Reviving an old thread. It's that time of year again! I think since my CTD is deleted now and runs colder than my wife when I forget our anniversary, I'm finally going to block the top grill off when temps are consistently 50's-60's or below.

Last winter I could drive all the way across town and it could barely hold full coolant temp on a 25 degree day. Coast to a red light from 50mph and watch it loose temp. 

Anyone else make anything cool for this. I was thinking clear lexon cut to shape


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

I was thinking about adapting a second lower shutter to fit the upper section of the radiator opening?


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Reviving an old thread. It's that time of year again! I think since my CTD is deleted now and runs colder than my wife when I forget our anniversary, I'm finally going to block the top grill off when temps are consistently 50's-60's or below.
> 
> Last winter I could drive all the way across town and it could barely hold full coolant temp on a 25 degree day. Coast to a red light from 50mph and watch it loose temp.
> 
> Anyone else make anything cool for this. I was thinking clear lexon cut to shape


What about a delete makes the car not get up to temp?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The car is slow to get up to temp to begin with if the heat is cranked but a deleted cruze runs even cooler with no hot exhaust gasses recirculating, and no hot dpf right in front of the engine. Diesels have less waste heat in general due to greater efficency.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

theonlypheonix said:


> I was thinking about adapting a second lower shutter to fit the upper section of the radiator opening?


That would be pretty badass


----------

